# stubborn flea problem



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Have you tried the bug bombs in an aerosol can?

Barb


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

darsunt said:


> should I get a better flea product, maybe precor?



IGR= Insect Growth Regulator is key. Also you will need to vacuum, but you will have to wait a little time before doing so. Most brands have residual base, meaning they work longer on the pesky little critters. Precor is a good start.

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Before you waste a lot more money on worthless products availed you as a consumer, call in a pro exterminator who has the real stuff and be done with this. It will be a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

The pros know more than I do, but even they can't get the fleas in the coccoon.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually there is stuff that will kill them as they emerge, larvae stage
Their life cycle can be several months (2-20 weeks)...so that is one problem
Summer cycle is faster @ 2 weeks
One site indicates that steam cleaning kills the eggs


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Vacumn & steam..... repeat every 5 days til they are gone... don't mis a crack or hiding place. (info the chem co's don't want you to know...it's big biz)

Chems for adult and larve stage...they at least make you feel proactive 
in the battle.


----------

